# Fresh milk, kitty?



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol that's normal on all dairy farms Alan. The farm dogs would and do sneak into the milking parlour as well.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol that's normal on all dairy farms Alan. The farm dogs would and do sneak into the milking parlour as well.



Reminds me of those German Shepherds from That's Life in the pub getting soda syphons squirted at them 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK7b3DtpYb0


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Reminds me of those German Shepherds from That's Life in the pub getting soda syphons squirted at them
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK7b3DtpYb0



 that's a lot of soda.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 27, 2013)

my uncle used to have a dairy farm. Before the days of pasturisation and hygene my auntie used to take milk straight from the cow and make junket with it, it was justthe right temperature for the renet to work.


----------

